
Duped ‘Dads’ Aren’t the Only Ones Hurt by Paternity Fraud - jseliger
http://www.noozhawk.com/article/diane_dimond_paternity_fraud_fatherhood_20150829
======
vijayr
_Anita, scared and broke, puts down the name of a long-ago boyfriend and a
phony address. When Boyfriend doesn’t show up in court (because how could he?
He was never notified) an automatic default judgment is entered and he is on
the hook for 18 years of child support._

Woah, this happens??? This doesn't sound logical or sensible in any shape or
form. How can there be a "automatic default judgement" if he wasn't even
notified? What is stopping the girl from giving some/any guy's name and
address in this case?

~~~
CmonDev
_> Woah, this happens???_

Why are you surprised? Middle-to-low income men are not represented by any
powerful lobby or movement (because that would be branded misogynistic and/or
racist).

Want more surprises? Compare what US companies are allowed to put into food to
their EU counterparts.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Middle-to-low income men are not represented by any powerful lobby or
> movement (because that would be branded misogynistic and/or racist).

Lots of things that would be (and are!) labeled misogynistic and/or racist are
represented by powerful lobbies and movements, so the logic there doesn't
follow. It may be that middle-to-low income men are not represented by any
powerful lobby or movement, but if so, the reason you offer is _not_ the
reason why.

(The reason why is probably that middle-to-low income men don't, as a class,
necessarily have lots of free money to devote to political causes, and, to
extent that people in that class do devote money to such causes, they don't do
so around their identity as "middle-to-low income men".)

------
rtfabro
This is nothing new. Men have been complaining about abuses in the family
court system for years. States receive federal dollars each time they collect
child support so they are really aggressive about finding potential payees.
Get a vasectomy.

------
dudul
Great article.

Kind of sad that the way to bring light to the problem of duped dads is to
highlight how much it also hurts women though.

